# Royal County Down - Forum meet?



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

Any interest?

Looking at maybe March or April 2013. 

Costs around Â£100 a round plus travel and accommodation. If enough interest I'll make a firm enquiry.


----------



## rob2 (Oct 9, 2012)

If it is April then I may well be in and would like to do a couple of other courses whilst I am there to make the most of it.

Cant do March as I am already playing, Formby, Royal Liverpool and Woburn.

God, my life stinks......

Rob


----------



## Dodger (Oct 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Any interest?

Looking at maybe March or April 2013. 

Costs around Â£100 a round plus travel and accommodation. If enough interest I'll make a firm enquiry.
		
Click to expand...

I could tell you that probably 4 of us would partake if deal/dates etc right.


----------



## Val (Oct 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I could tell you that probably 4 of us would partake if deal/dates etc right.
		
Click to expand...

It's a start buddy, lets see what develops.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 9, 2012)

Might be interested depending on a few things.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 9, 2012)

If it was the first weekend in June id be there as we're across there for a week golfing.


----------



## smange (Oct 9, 2012)

Depending on dates I would definitely be up for this, golf only for me


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 9, 2012)

Pencil me in as a maybe with dates to be confirmed. 

That's my neck of the woods (well where I'm from if you get me) so I may be able to assist with sorting accommodation near Portrush. I might have a few favours i can call in at courses (North West: Castlerock / Portrush / Portstewart off top of my head).


----------



## Yerman (Oct 9, 2012)

Depending on date as I'll be visiting the province anyway.


----------



## brendy (Oct 9, 2012)

Subscribed to thread....


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Depends on dates but I'm registering my interest.


----------



## JT77 (Oct 9, 2012)

depending on dates i could fancy that.
only golf for me, as it aint that far away really.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 9, 2012)

Love the course, but it spits me out every time. Some one on here is a member at the mourne club, may be able to get better rates? I'll remember his name some time soon, when Im less stella'd.


----------



## Iaing (Oct 9, 2012)

Could be up for this if the dates suit.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2012)

Julsk10 I think, but he isn't about much any more by the look of it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 10, 2012)

Depending on dates I could be in. We have been looking for somewhere to go away to for a few days early next year so could be a nice fit with this.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 10, 2012)

HID is away visiting relatives in India for 2 weeks at easter (school holidays i will check the dates) i have to mind the youngest lad ..

outside that ,    very intersetsed yes


----------



## Region3 (Oct 10, 2012)

An alternative for you, but it's a little bit of a gamble as to whether or not you get to play RCD, is the Coasts of Down competition.

Â£105 entry fee. 25th to 27th April 2013, everyone plays Ardglass and Kirkistown, then the top 136 play the final round on the championship course at RCD. The remainder play a plate on the Annesley course.

Looking at last years results on their website only shows 122 entered so I guess everybody got to play RCD.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 10, 2012)

Weird!
Was actually costing this up the other day.
Mrs BWFC goes over once in a while with work so I've been after wangling myself onto it, play what looks an amazing course while she works.
If the timing is right, Id deffo be up for this.
In April, you can get there and back from Manchester, Â£60.


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys, I think i'll do some homework tonight on this and get some firm enquiries out.  Watch this space  :thup:


----------



## julsk10 (Oct 10, 2012)

Still here murph, unfortunately I'm not a member but work with someone who is. I am usually able to arrange a fourball, costing Â£20 a head but wouldn't be much use for a forum meet. I think it is cheaper than Â£100 off season. I wouldn't recommend the ainsley course, quirky, fun, yes, but not nearly in the same league as the championship course. Would recommend somewhere like ardglass instead.


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, Ive dropped RCD and email so fingers crossed we get a promt response in the morning. 

Ive looked at local accomodation, can vary anything from Â£70 - Â£140 a head for 2 nights.

For those interested from Scotland, Glasgow - Belfast is just under Â£60 return, Â£60 to take clubs though with carry on baggage too so Â£120 for flights. If we get enough interest we could club together for car hire. 7 seater around Â£200 for the weekend.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Ok, Ive dropped RCD and email so fingers crossed we get a promt response in the morning. 

Ive looked at local accomodation, can vary anything from Â£70 - Â£140 a head for 2 nights.

For those interested from Scotland, Glasgow - Belfast is just under Â£60 return, Â£60 to take clubs though with carry on baggage too so Â£120 for flights. If we get enough interest we could club together for car hire. 7 seater around Â£200 for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you get the Ferry from troon it should be Â£80 a skull at that time of year, just a bit of a saving ,2 hrs your in Larne then not far of a drive from there. I use my Tesco vouchers when we go soi get for nowt.


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Why don't you get the Ferry from troon it should be Â£80 a skull at that time of year, just a bit of a saving ,2 hrs your in Larne then not far of a drive from there. I use my Tesco vouchers when we go soi get for nowt.
		
Click to expand...

Will look at the option too buddy, just getting an idea thats all.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 10, 2012)

I go twice a year Val and use the ferry both times once with my mates and the other with the family ,anything to keep costs down. Could be a cracking trip, i go up to Portrush / Portstewart in June Â£200 for 4 comp rounds and 4 practise rounds, cracking value.


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Anything that keeps costs down is a winner I suppose :thup:

Probably works out less of a drive than Machrihanish :rofl:


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Anything that keeps costs down is a winner I suppose :thup:

Probably works out less of a drive than Mzchrihanish :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Very true mate its a 4 hour drive for me to get there.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2012)

My dear old thing, i may also be interested depending on costs etc.


----------



## brendy (Oct 11, 2012)

Coast of Down championship looks interesting too I have to admit.


----------



## Val (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, slight potential spanner I the works. RCD can give us Sunday from 1pm or Monday morning. I have enquired as to dates of either Sunday/Monday 8/9th April and also the week later. They cannot give a Saturday at all or a Sunday morning.

Green fee will be Â£100, can't tie golf with a hotel as they have no affiliation with any but there are a few handy. Gree fee will be required to be paid up front unfortunately.

I'm thinking Sunday 8th and I can build something around that on Sat and Monday for those wishing to make a full weekend of it.

Any firm takers?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 11, 2012)

How much is a flight roughly and where do I fly to? Is Belfast the closest?


----------



## Val (Oct 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			How much is a flight roughly and where do I fly to? Is Belfast the closest?
		
Click to expand...

Â£120 including your clubs and yes Belfast, Steve mentioned ferry from Troon and Â£80 a nut which would be an option too.


----------



## brendy (Oct 11, 2012)

Generally in NI Saturdays are the main members medal/weekly competition, unless the club has two courses, you would have no chance of getting a Saturday (which is why Ballyliffin in Donegal the last couple of years was chosen for our jolly).
The Coast of Down looks a great offer, only down side is that you arent guaranteed to be playing with someone you know and you would need to at least put a score in to have a chance of RCD for the final day.


----------



## Val (Oct 11, 2012)

brendy said:



			Generally in NI Saturdays are the main members medal/weekly competition, unless the club has two courses, you would have no chance of getting a Saturday (which is why Ballyliffin in Donegal the last couple of years was chosen for our jolly).
The Coast of Down looks a great offer, only down side is that you arent guaranteed to be playing with someone you know and you would need to at least put a score in to have a chance of RCD for the final day.
		
Click to expand...

When you are travelling to play RCD it's a helluva gamble to not make it though. I was aware Sat may be comp day but thought early April may just be before it starts.


----------



## Andy (Oct 11, 2012)

Martin

Check out http://www.nutttravel.com/ for cheaper ferry prices. Have had a great deals from these guys when going over for the NW200 on the bike.

Another cracking course not so far (12 miles) from RCD is Kilkeel (http://www.kilkeelgolfclub.com/). Kilmorey Arms Hotel (http://www.kilmoreyarmshotel.co.uk/) is ideal for accommodation. Have stayed here on a golf trip and can recommend it.


----------



## Val (Oct 11, 2012)

Andy said:



			Martin

Check out http://www.nutttravel.com/ for cheaper ferry prices. Have had a great deals from these guys when going over for the NW200 on the bike.

Another cracking course not so far (12 miles) from RCD is Kilkeel (http://www.kilkeelgolfclub.com/). Kilmorey Arms Hotel (http://www.kilmoreyarmshotel.co.uk/) is ideal for accommodation. Have stayed here on a golf trip and can recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that Andy :thup:


----------



## chris661 (Oct 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			How much is a flight roughly and where do I fly to? Is Belfast the closest?
		
Click to expand...

Another option is to fly prestwick - derry and play somewhere over this side and I can take a couple or three in my machine if it helps anybody.



			
				Valentino said:
			
		


I'm thinking Sunday 8th and I can build something around that on Sat and Monday for those wishing to make a full weekend of it.

Any firm takers?

Click to expand...

At the minute this suits me so would be ok with it.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't ken what the flights are like time wise however if I could do a 9am flight and a 9pm flight back on the same day depending on travel arrangements that would suit me down to a tee.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apol for thread jacking , Chris have you played Narin & Portnoo ,any thoughts?


----------



## chris661 (Oct 11, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Apol for thread jacking , Chris have you played Narin & Portnoo ,any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Its ok, not a bad track and any time I have played it I have enjoyed it, but IMO, there are better around. I would rate Portsalon, Rosapenna and Dunfanaghy better.


----------



## Val (Oct 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Don't ken what the flights are like time wise however if I could do a 9am flight and a 9pm flight back on the same day depending on travel arrangements that would suit me down to a tee.
		
Click to expand...

Â£110 inc clubs, out 9.25am flight, back 9.45pm flight.

It's an option I suppose although you'd need transport that end.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Â£110 inc clubs, out 9.25am flight, back 9.45pm flight.

It's an option I suppose although you'd need transport that end.
		
Click to expand...


That'll do for me. I've always thought Brendy is a great guy!


:whoo:


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 11, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Its ok, not a bad track and any time I have played it I have enjoyed it, but IMO, there are better around. I would rate Portsalon, Rosapenna and Dunfanaghy better.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate its just a thought we might play Donegal on the saturday then Narin on sunday on the way up the road to Coleraine and be in the Harbour Bar Portrush for our usual Sunday holiday session.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2012)

If you are considering Coasts of Down, there is also the Heart of Down competition run by the same people. That one is in August, courses will be in better condition plus it is a day longer than the COD comp. I played COD a couple of years ago, absolutely cracking value and the 4 of us that went over all qualified for RCD.

Just another option you might like to consider  :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 12, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That'll do for me. I've always thought Brendy is a great guy!


:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

1 day car hire for a ford focus which should take 3 or 4 at a push is Â£55 which could be an option.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 12, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Cheers mate its just a thought we might play Donegal on the saturday then Narin on sunday on the way up the road to Coleraine and be in the Harbour Bar Portrush for our usual Sunday holiday session.
		
Click to expand...

Donegal is a great track so much so that I will be moving there next year. Could playing portsalon on the way a bit off the beaten track but not too much.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2012)

Valentino said:



			1 day car hire for a ford focus which should take 3 or 4 at a push is Â£55 which could be an option.
		
Click to expand...

Val are you only looking at the one day's golf then as i would prefer a few to make the trip worthwhile?


----------



## chris661 (Oct 12, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Val are you only looking at the one day's golf then as i would prefer a few to make the trip worthwhile?
		
Click to expand...

My offer from goswick still stands Patrick, fly to Derry stay in my place if you want to make a few days of it.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2012)

chris661 said:



			My offer from goswick still stands Patrick, fly to Derry stay in my place if you want to make a few days of it.
		
Click to expand...

sound s like a plan, i think i can fly from Inverness to Belfast how would that be?


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 12, 2012)

If the dates match up and the wife approves it, I'd drive and have room for 3 + clubs. Could split the boat and fuel to keep costs down?

Also have a nice flat in the Port to sleep 4/5 but obviously a larger group prefer to stick together I'd imagine.


----------



## Val (Oct 12, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Val are you only looking at the one day's golf then as i would prefer a few to make the trip worthwhile?
		
Click to expand...

Just responding to Crawford big fella, im just gauging interest and im happy making a trip around a trip to RCD.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 12, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			sound s like a plan, i think i can fly from Inverness to Belfast how would that be?
		
Click to expand...

I can pick you up it would be a couple of hours drive to get but if RCD was the last round it would fit in ok.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 12, 2012)

Grrr, working both those weekends (why am I not surprised!).
Weekend of 20th would be great if it ends up being then.
Only get 8.5 days hol each year so really have to look after them.
Really want to do this one.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I can pick you up it would be a couple of hours drive to get but if RCD was the last round it would fit in ok.
		
Click to expand...

Right old boy I'm In.

I'll check out flights which i think are about lunchtimes, just need the others to spend 3 months deciding when they want to go


----------



## Val (Oct 12, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Right old boy I'm In.

I'll check out flights which i think are about lunchtimes, just need the others to spend 3 months deciding when they want to go

Click to expand...

Patrick, I'm definately going that weekend without a doubt. Just need to decide if going Friday - Sunday or Saturday - Monday


----------



## Dodger (Oct 12, 2012)

I am hungover and canny be arsed reading the whole thread so could someone tell me what the craic is and when this is happening so I can get flights or boat booked?:thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Ok, slight potential spanner I the works. RCD can give us Sunday from 1pm or Monday morning. I have enquired as to dates of either Sunday/Monday 8/9th April and also the week later. They cannot give a Saturday at all or a Sunday morning.

?
		
Click to expand...

 Hiya Val just checking how it fits in with HID returning from India . Sunday is the 7th april in 2013 i think .. as far as i know herself flys back into the island on Sat 6th .. should be able to make a day trip on the Sunday then ..  80% yes at the min , just sunday golf tho at present


----------



## Dodger (Oct 13, 2012)

SteveK when you head over do you go from Troon and if so how the hell do you find out prices as each time I look it comes back as not available at the moment.

Getting to Cairnryan would be a real pain the arse from here so if it's not Troon then Easyjet and hire car looks like the option.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			SteveK when you head over do you go from Troon and if so how the hell do you find out prices as each time I look it comes back as not available at the moment.

Getting to Cairnryan would be a real pain the arse from here so if it's not Troon then Easyjet and hire car looks like the option.
		
Click to expand...

We go from Troon Alan ,Cairnryan is a pain in the arse did it once never again, we book ours thru Nutt Travel. It might be to early for next year yet, the P&O website is a pain in the arse.
Just a thought mate if you have Tesco vouchers you 3 times the value ,we use them every year for our family holiday Â£100 in vouchers pays your ferry.


----------



## brendy (Oct 13, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			We go from Troon Alan ,Cairnryan is a pain in the arse did it once never again, we book ours thru Nutt Travel. It might be to early for next year yet, the P&O website is a pain in the arse.
Just a thought mate if you have Tesco vouchers you 3 times the value ,we use them every year for our family holiday Â£100 in vouchers pays your ferry.
		
Click to expand...

Nutt travel are pretty much the cheapest you will find too, fine choice!


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2012)

Guys can I start getting some firm numbers please and ill start the ball rolling.

Plan would be book RCD first and see what interest we have for playing elsewhere too.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Guys can I start getting some firm numbers please and ill start the ball rolling.

Plan would be book RCD first and see what interest we have for playing elsewhere too.
		
Click to expand...

I will get back tomorrow after I have seen the others but would say there will be at least 4 from me for RCD.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 13, 2012)

At the minute I am in.


----------



## smange (Oct 13, 2012)

Im in for golf only at RCD

Would love to make a couple of days of it but have trip to St Andrews in May so funds and days away are a bit tight in April


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

All depends on cost for me. Put me down as a provisional, maybees aye, maybees naw!


:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 14, 2012)

Am interested in this depending on exact date.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2012)

chris661 said:



			At the minute I am in.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean at the moment, i thought i was staying with you?


----------



## chris661 (Oct 15, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			What do you mean at the moment, i thought i was staying with you?
		
Click to expand...

Unless the end of the world happens I will be there looking forward to it.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Unless the end of the world happens I will be there looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in and intend to play a few other courses as well so will be guided by you on those Chris.


----------



## JT77 (Oct 15, 2012)

is there a firm date yet? thanks


----------



## Val (Oct 15, 2012)

7th April 2013.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 17, 2012)

I am afraid I/we will not be making this trip as we are heading to play RCD and both Portrush courses a fortnight later now.


----------



## Val (Oct 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I am afraid I/we will not be making this trip as we are heading to play RCD and both Portrush courses a fortnight later now.
		
Click to expand...

Nae probs


----------



## jdchelsea (Oct 25, 2012)

Doubt I'll be able to play but do they not offer a society rate?


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2012)

jdchelsea said:



			Doubt I'll be able to play but do they not offer a society rate?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't think so, i enquired for 20 people and they offered me no discount


----------



## chris661 (Oct 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Wouldn't think so, i enquired for 20 people and they offered me no discount
		
Click to expand...

From some of the stories I have heard from guys from other clubs playing there in interclub comps I seriously doubt you will get ANY sort of discount. I tried with Portrush last year about a discount and basically got nowhere.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 25, 2012)

Price I got was Â£100 per person for a Sunday late April with me buckshee through my CMAE membership.

A party of 12 but they have no need to give discounts such is the greatness of their product.


----------



## JT77 (Oct 25, 2012)

portrush dont discount, i played there a few times with a member and for team matches and all i spoke to said its not their policy to discount as they dont need too


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			7th April 2013.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the date you guys are playing RCD or the date you're travelling over ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 26, 2012)

Fair sure it was play Sunday the 7th lunch time or after .. some of the guys might play the monday morning  aswell


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Is that the date you guys are playing RCD or the date you're travelling over ?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly both but definately playing


----------



## julsk10 (Oct 29, 2012)

Played it today, it's in top class condition, greens were really quick, fastest I've ever played them. Valentino if you need few suggestions on where to stay, eat etc, give me a shout,  know one b&b I particular I would hope to gt a good rate, in Newcastle, beside a driving range! Would be reluctant to pay Â£100 as I can play it for Â£20 win a member but if things worked out time wise if we tagged a tee time on before or after you it would open up possibility of two extra Â£20 tee times


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2012)

julsk10 said:



			Played it today, it's in top class condition, greens were really quick, fastest I've ever played them. Valentino if you need few suggestions on where to stay, eat etc, give me a shout,  know one b&b I particular I would hope to gt a good rate, in Newcastle, beside a driving range! Would be reluctant to pay Â£100 as I can play it for Â£20 win a member but if things worked out time wise if we tagged a tee time on before or after you it would open up possibility of two extra Â£20 tee times
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, I've out laid a few bob on green fees lately but will be hoping to firm up numbers and gets tees booked come late Nov.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this meet happening?


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not in a position to commit 100% due to other golf commitments in March so happy to hand the batten over to someone who can get the ball rolling.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I'm not in a position to commit 100% due to other golf commitments in March so happy to hand the batten over to someone who can get the ball rolling.
		
Click to expand...

Whats happening with this, is anyone else still interested in going?


----------



## Val (Nov 26, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Whats happening with this, is anyone else still interested in going?
		
Click to expand...

Patrick, I'd love to have been able to keep this going however a booking at Muirfield unfortunately took precidence at my side.


----------



## malek988 (Nov 27, 2012)

thats a shame i only just noticed this thread to


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 28, 2012)

malek988 said:



			thats a shame i only just noticed this thread to 

Click to expand...

have a look at the irish craic classic , further up the page in this section , good get together


----------

